# Roku



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

Can the Tivo Stream stream to a Roku?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Is the Roku a iOS device? No.

Android is in the works. Nothing else has been mentioned.


----------



## kfb5926 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think Tivo views Roku as a competitor, probably no interest in developing for the format.


----------

